# ST GEORGE



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

taking off SundayFor 4 days of golf down there,going to throw in my rod just in case I can sneak away for an evening or two,any thoughts,Sand Hollow Ivans,san juan river :?: Any help greatly appreciated.NEED TO GET MY LINE WET --\O 

thanks, Brad 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Why not try the Community Ponds. They are full of Trout right now.
Close to where you are with easy access.
I will be there this weekend myself and you will see me at one or more of the Ponds in Saint George.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

The San Juan River is a long ways from St George, did you meen the Santa Clara River?


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

bowgy said:


> The San Juan River is a long ways from St George, did you meen the Santa Clara River?


Da :!: thanks bowgy,actually I dont know what I was thinking *\-\*


----------



## HunterGeek (Sep 13, 2007)

Baker Reservoir, about 25 miles north of St. George, sometimes has some decent trout fishing. It's a little colder there, so if you're headed to St. George for the warm weather, the various local community ponds, like Grandpa D suggested are easy and close to the city. There's also Gunlock, but the fishing there is always iffy.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

Grandpa D I am planning on going to St George in 3 weeks myself and plan on trying the ponds. Send me a p.m and let me know how it goes, if its convenient for ya, happy trails.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I fished at the Upper Tawa Pond in Saint George over the weekend.
The pond is is great condition and full of Trout.
I fished with a micro leach pattern and never had to change to any other pattern in the 2 days that I fished the pond.
Black and Brown were the colors that worked.
The secret was to fish very deep.
I was about 7' to 8' deep most of the time.
A small strike indicator is used to detect the very lightbite and to adjust the depth fished.

The Saint George Ponds have been stocked with planter Rainbow Trout as well as some nice Brood Stock Rainbow Trout.
The Brood Stock were about 13" to 18" long. The planters were from 8" to about 12" long.

My leach pattern is a simple one to tie.
Size 10 or 12 streamer hook
Gold bead 
Marabou tail
Ice dubbing body

You can add some flashabou to the tail and you can rib the body but I didn't on these 
flies.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Grandpa D said:


> I fished at the Upper Tawa Pond in Saint George over the weekend.
> The pond is is great condition and full of Trout.
> I fished with a micro leach pattern and never had to change to any other pattern in the 2 days that I fished the pond.
> Black and Brown were the colors that worked.
> ...


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm gonna be down there on the 11th-14th of this month. Are the community ponds still my best bet for some action? What about the bass, could they be biting by then?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Bass action won't be good till April.
You will get a few if you know where to look for them but they will not be active yet.
Quail will offer Bass and Trout if you want to try something other than the community ponds.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I didn't get to do as much fishing as I had hoped, but I did fish skyline pond for a few hours. The fish weren't biting (for me anyway, some of the people around were catching lots of stockie 'bows and some bass and bluegill) but it was fun anyway. Great weather.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm headed down to St. George for work this week and have never fished anywhere down there, I want to hit one of the local lakes, can I do any good from the shore?


----------

